

HN/YC BBQ -- Saturday April 18th - NathanielMc
http://anyvite.com/events/home/lld60cypag

======
davidw
I'm generally not envious of people living in the bay area, but these sorts of
events do sound very cool.

Anyone want to have a HN BBQ here in Padova, Italy?:-) I'll supply the wine -
my mother in law works at a high school where they sell it by the liter. Yeah,
you read that right:

[http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/23/winemaking-
scho...](http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/23/winemaking-school)

Anyway, they sell really good fresh meat too, so, seriously, anyone stops by
this area of Italy, I'd be happy to get out the grill.

~~~
iamelgringo
I'm thinking about setting up an HN events site to help HN readers organize
something like this. I'd love to hear your thoughts on it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=568903>

------
joshu
Ah, alas, I'll be on the road.

Been thinking of planning a hacker dinner in Mountain View in a few weeks
though.

~~~
NathanielMc
would love to hear details once that's finalized.

------
staunch
I wish there were more official YC events open to the public. I'd attend YConf
:-)

------
krav
Gonna try my best to be there. Someone's gotta represent investors :)

------
pedalpete
Am i the only idiot who can't figure out how to find an event (particularly
this event) on anyvite? I just happen to be in the area today from Canada,
thought it might be interesting to stop by.

~~~
jmorin007
Here is the link to the invitation:

<http://anyvite.com/lld60cypag>

------
Mystalic
Will be there!

------
jlees
That's a cool idea and offer - might be able to make it along!

------
rwitoff
sweet! bunch of entrep's and beer always great.

------
donw
Sounds like fun -- I'll come crash the party.

------
JMiao
does anyvite not allow you to view the entire guestlist? i even registered, to
no avail.

~~~
jmorin007
Uhm, that is the entire guest list. It's an open invitation so anyone can sign
themselves up for the event.

~~~
JMiao
for example, it says there's 20 guests, but i could only view 9 (it's now
30/21). caching issue?

~~~
jmorin007
All of those (+numbers) next to guest names means that they are bringing
additional people, which is added into the tally of total guests.

------
jayair
Be there soon, just landed in SF.

------
j0ncc
We'll be there. (DailyBooth.com)

